# Christmas time in Perth will be a tad warm



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

Christmas Eve - 39.2C - 102.2F
Christmas Day - 42C - 107.6F
Boxing Day - 40C - 104F
Monday - 39C - 102.2F
Tuesday - 37C - 98.6F


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Christmas Eve - 39.2C - 102.2F
> Christmas Day - 42C - 107.6F
> Boxing Day - 40C - 104F
> Monday - 39C - 102.2F
> Tuesday - 37C - 98.6F


that's too warm to be comfortable... you gotta say indoors with AC when it's like that... no fun...


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> that's too warm to be comfortable... you gotta say indoors with AC when it's like that... no fun...


I was going to sit in the river then I remembered I have a very dickie ankle. Far too dangerous


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

In Spain , even my pool is too hot when it's those temps.. so it's not been unknown for me to take up to 4 cold showers a day...lol...


----------



## Bellbird (Dec 21, 2021)

Hastings New Zealand has been over 30c with high humidity for days and is set to continue we are told. I enjoy the 'dry' heat but high humidity is a !!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

Bellbird said:


> Hastings New Zealand has been over 30c with high humidity for days and is set to continue we are told. I enjoy the 'dry' heat but high humidity is a !!!!!


I agree, dry heat is fine, but high humidity is Hell


----------



## Chet (Dec 21, 2021)

I could see it now...Santa in shorts.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Dec 21, 2021)

Be happy to trade you some of our Canada cold for some of your Perth warm!


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

Timetrvlr said:


> Be happy to trade you some of our Canada cold for some of your Perth warm!


Extreme heat like what is coming is very uncomfortable. Imagine the elderly who do not have air conditioning.
Very unpleasant for them and even dangerous. Elderly people die in heatwaves.
I will gladly trade places with you for a week.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2021)

I've experienced 40C in Adelaide. That was hot enough for me. Keep safe and hydrated @Bretrick


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)

This was us one Christmas day in Spain...


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 21, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I've experienced 40C in Adelaide. That was hot enough for me. Keep safe and hydrated @Bretrick


I bought myself an air conditioner last summer so I will be okay.


----------

